# ivy!



## jack (Mar 9, 2006)

let's get retarded!
what?
let's get retarded - in here!

let's you and i, bitch, get fucktarded in here.


----------



## Mini (Mar 9, 2006)

... Charming. Drunk, much?


----------



## jack (Mar 9, 2006)

not drunk. punch drunk, mabye.

CHAMOMILLE, MOTHERF**KER!!!


----------



## Ivy (Mar 9, 2006)

...am i like, one of those secret tards that like doesn't know they're like tarded? hm.

oh, memories.

and don't you dare curse in the presence of a lady!


----------



## jack (Mar 9, 2006)

what am i doing? does even God know?


----------



## Ivy (Mar 9, 2006)

jack said:


> what am i doing? does even God know?



oh dear, i may have to spread some more churchy gossip around about you mister.


----------



## jack (Mar 9, 2006)

yeah, what the hell is with all the tight-assed gaywads at church?

in the immortal words of samuel l. jackson, one sweet-ass bitch,
"yes they deserve to die, and i hope they burn in hell!"


----------



## 1300 Class (Mar 9, 2006)

Takes all sorts I suppose.


----------



## Blackjack (Mar 9, 2006)

I don't see this kid's membership lasting very long.


----------



## jack (Mar 9, 2006)

i don't see why. i'm really into fat chicks. i can even dig a little bit of feeding.

plus, it's not my fault ivy got retarded.


----------



## Blackjack (Mar 9, 2006)

It's not enough to just be "into fat chicks", you also have to have some semblance of civility. I don't think that many people would like you saying that people at church are "tight-assed gaywads" who deserve to die.


----------



## UberAris (Mar 9, 2006)

> I don't see this kid's membership lasting very long.



I'm sorry this is going to sound cold but I can't help my self... Hey Blackjack, wanna put a wager down on rough estimate of how long?


----------



## Ivy (Mar 9, 2006)

i give him a week, max.


----------



## Blackjack (Mar 9, 2006)

My money's on 2 days.


----------



## Falling Boy (Mar 9, 2006)

Why is he messing with Ivy??


----------



## Ivy (Mar 9, 2006)

Falling Boy said:


> Why is he messing with Ivy??



he's not.
we're friends and he's a little.. out there.


----------



## Falling Boy (Mar 9, 2006)

Oh okay sorry I didn't know that!


----------



## eightyseven (Mar 9, 2006)

A little tact, please?


----------



## Zoom (Mar 9, 2006)

Is this the thread where we all say goodbye to Jack?

Jack, I didn't know ye.


----------



## Frank Castle (Mar 9, 2006)

I'l protect you my love! *attacks the thread maker. after doing that kisses Ivy's hand*


----------



## 1300 Class (Mar 9, 2006)

The plot has thickened somewhat with this developement.


----------



## Tragdor (Mar 9, 2006)

Australian Lord said:


> The plot has thickened somewhat with this developement.



the plot has thickened but only because somebody didn't put it back in the fridge like they were suppose to. Now its all gross and is curdling.


----------



## Santaclear (Mar 9, 2006)

The plot got stale and sticky and a watched plot never bawls. You can't have her, Jack, she's ours!


----------



## Zoom (Mar 9, 2006)

Santaclear said:


> You can't have her, Jack, she's ours!


Yeah Jack, you're not in Ivy's league.


----------



## AnnMarie (Mar 9, 2006)

Zoom said:


> Yeah Jack, you're not in Ivy's league.



Ivy League. 

Ha.


----------



## Santaclear (Mar 9, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> Ivy League.
> 
> Ha.



Can you explain that one, AnnMarie?


----------



## Ivy (Mar 9, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> Ivy League.
> 
> Ha.



hahahahaaaa
love it.


----------



## Frank Castle (Mar 10, 2006)

*gives Ivy a box of chocolates*


----------



## Ivy (Mar 10, 2006)

Frank Castle said:


> *gives Ivy a box of chocolates*



geeze, you're gonna make me fat.  
hehe


----------



## Blackjack (Mar 10, 2006)

You know, Frank, your puerile attempts at chivalry are more humorously caricature than romantic.


----------



## Tragdor (Mar 10, 2006)

Blackjack said:


> You know, Frank, your puerile attempts at chivalry are more humorously caricature than romantic.



I think most women realize that and don't care because they are getting e-gifts from a total stranger


----------



## The Weatherman (Mar 10, 2006)

Oh man, this is totally random, but Ivy League and box of chocolates mentioned on the same thread reminded me of this:

Back in high school, we once went on a field trip to the Art Institute of Chicago. Our docent was an 80 year old guy named Yale who would ask us questions about the art and say, "a box of chocolates for you!" every single time someone answered correctly. That guy was awesome!

Damn. I wish I was named Yale. Or Dartmouth.


----------



## Mini (Mar 10, 2006)

Blackjack said:


> You know, Frank, your puerile attempts at chivalry are more humorously caricature than romantic.



Hey, hey, the snarky asshole role is already taken.


----------



## Jes (Mar 10, 2006)

Mini said:


> Hey, hey, the snarky asshole role is already taken.


Why'd you have to bring me into this??


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Mar 10, 2006)

I'm sorry, I don't understand this thread at all.


**Sneaks away with Ivy to treat her to Chinese food**  


Dennis...feeling silly on a Friday night


----------



## Frank Castle (Mar 11, 2006)

Blackjack said:


> You know, Frank, your puerile attempts at chivalry are more humorously caricature than romantic.


I know that. After doing that for a time you begin to realize that.


----------



## pinuptami (Mar 11, 2006)

Still a Skye fan said:


> I'm sorry, I don't understand this thread at all.
> 
> 
> **Sneaks away with Ivy to treat her to Chinese food**
> ...



*stows away*


----------



## Santaclear (Mar 11, 2006)

The plot continues to thicken.


----------



## ripley (Mar 12, 2006)

This is a very long thread about Jack Crap. I'm strangely intrigued.


----------



## jack (Mar 13, 2006)

this crap is very funny to me.


----------



## ripley (Mar 13, 2006)

I just noticed your nick was jack. That's even more funny.


----------



## coyote wild (Mar 15, 2006)

Santaclear said:


> The plot continues to thicken.



along with Ivy's waist.

thus bringing us back to the topic at hand: Ivy.


----------



## Santaclear (Mar 15, 2006)

The pilot is getting fluffy.


----------



## Elfcat (Mar 15, 2006)

jack said:


> what am i doing? does even God know?



If she does, she ain't sayin' nothin'. :bow:


----------



## StarStruck (Mar 15, 2006)

pinuptami said:


> Originally Posted by Still a Skye fan
> I'm sorry, I don't understand this thread at all.
> 
> 
> ...




bring me back some fortune cookies!


----------



## Blackjack (Mar 15, 2006)

Santaclear said:


> The pilot is getting fluffy.



The Pilate is getting washed hands.


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Mar 15, 2006)

StarStruck said:


> bring me back some fortune cookies!


 
**An hour after their Chinese food feast, Dennis, Tami and Ivy knock on Starstruck's door, hungry again. Fortune cookies are passed out, a phone call to Dominos is placed and everyone hangs out eating pizza and watching anime.**

Yeah, Chinese food, pizza and anime are favorite pastimes of mine.


Hugs,

Dennis...Still lost in his BBW daydream


----------



## Ivy (Mar 15, 2006)

Still a Skye fan said:


> **An hour after their Chinese food feast, Dennis, Tami and Ivy knock on Starstruck's door, hungry again. Fortune cookies are passed out, a phone call to Dominos is placed and everyone hangs out eating pizza and watching anime.**
> 
> Yeah, Chinese food, pizza and anime are favorite pastimes of mine.
> 
> ...



:wubu: 
sounds good to me!


----------



## jack (Mar 16, 2006)

where have you been, anyway, ivy? i can't get ahold of you.


----------

